# 200SX Madness



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

This is my Stock car. I have much more to come.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Finally got your picture problem solved!


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea man.. My Black Pearl... lol


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

looks good man. What type of grill is that?


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

It's the stock Grill.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

what do you have planned for it?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

Ever think of gettin' or makin' the stealth projectors? It would look much sweeter with the corners you have ; )


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea I want Stealth Projectors but I don't want to try it with the Projectors I have now. I will have to try it with another pair of lights. 
What I have planed, I went to a place that sell Engines. They had an BlueBird DET so i'm looking to install a Turbo by next year. I will keep you guys WELL posted on "Project Madness"


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

that would definately be awesome


----------

